# Wanted A Review of 2017 Polaris Ranger Crew



## Camo (Nov 10, 2005)

I am considering a new Polaris Ranger Crew 900 or 1000. What are the reviews on these machines? Is the additional power of the 1000 worth it over the 900? Who has the best deals? Do these have trouble with lift kits? What are the good and the bad of both. Bring on the opinions, but please give me some good facts I need to consider if an when I pull the trigger. Thanks Everyone!


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Camo (Nov 10, 2005)

Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## louie870 (Apr 20, 2011)

Going to pick up a new 2017 ranger XP Saturday in LA. My first one was a 2007 and I liked it a lot. They have 1200 rebate on ranger xp 900 right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

